# Beagle/Chihuahua Mix



## gonewalking (Jun 22, 2007)

I am currently in the process of looking for rescue dog to adopt I came across a beagle\chihuahua mix ,does anybody have any info on this type of mix,or is she just your typical mixed breed.Any help will be great.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, it can be tough to guess with a mixed breed. You can have a little or a lot of the temperaments of the respective breeds represented. My experience with beagles - they are great, hardy little dogs. Very vocal and prone to follow their nose. Lots of energy. Chi's - well, my experiences with them have not been so good. Though, that's probably b/c they were never socialized properly. The chi's I've known have been nervous, yappy, biting little cujos. I board two chis (different families) and neither dog can be handled outside the presence of their owners. My grandmother's chi she had when I was growing up was the meanest little thing ever. But, then there is the chi puppy I've boarded that's just as sweet as he can be.

My best advice: spend some time with the pup. Every dog, even those with a pure bred pedigree, are individuals.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree. In the beagle part I would be watching for obesity, food obsession, separation anxiety, howling (although teaching them to "sing" is a hoot!). In the chi part I would be looking for the nervous nippiness and biting, yappy barking.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Regarding the beagle's voice: Some have a beautiful voice. Some sound like they're being tortured. If you have one living in your neighborhood, it's almost always the latter. 

It's fun to try to speculate how a particular combination will turn out (a free-range rabbit hunter who sells Tacos on the side?) but it's really all speculation.


----------



## brandiblake (Jun 17, 2007)

Chi's are usually only yippy, snappy, saucy little things if you don't socialize them (my experience anyway) My Fancee thinks she's human and a big human at that ...the only thing she snaps at is bugs! good luck!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

RonE said:


> Regarding the beagle's voice: Some have a beautiful voice. Some sound like they're being tortured. If you have one living in your neighborhood, it's almost always the latter.
> 
> It's fun to try to speculate how a particular combination will turn out (a free-range rabbit hunter who sells Tacos on the side?) but it's really all speculation.


Ha Ha, I was laughing quite hard at that in agreement. I have a friend that has 2 Beagles and takes great pride in their "voices". In summer you can hear them coming from 4 blocks away. They stick their head out the car window and blast off. They are really sweet dogs but I am always glad to see them go. In my area we are seeing Beagles mixed with almost anything. Bugles(yorkie/Beagle) Pugles(Pug/Beagles)Pomles(pom/beagles) Shitles (Beagle shih Tzu) Though that may have been an oops! I think people want the friendly outgoing sweet nature of the Beagle and Maybe less nose drive????? Who knows why people do what they do. Alot of these are pretty sweet dogs. I will never ecommend breeding any more mixes for the Humane Societies though. I almost forgot... I was at a spay neuter clinic a few weeks ago and I saw a Rottweiler Beagle mix. Cute Cute Cute. I hope the mom was the Rottweiler. ouch!


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Inga said:


> Shitles (Beagle shih Tzu)


 What, do they not poop? (Ok, that was bad. Sorry.  )

I've seen two Beagle/Chi mixes come through the local shelter, and I have liked the looks and personalities of both of them.  I would just do a bit of research on both breeds. Then you can see which personality traits seem to dominant the mix. It may be a mix that acts nothing like the breeds in it. Only getting to know the dog will tell what it will act like.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

so, would this mix be called BEACHI.....that's just "beachi", people....


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Ha Ha, so how many of these Designer dog breeds are invented in bars or living rooms over drinks just based on silly names. I have heard some rather funny ones. Hopefully we never see the product of all those parties.


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

Chihuahuas do yap a lot. One of my good friends has a longhaired chihuahua. He barks at anyone who tries to go near her -- Chihuahuas are very protective of their "property". Most that I've encountered have the "napoleon complex" in them. My dog certainly shows it..he's a Chi mix. He talks the talk and tries to walk the walk until some dog actually tries to mess with him back..then he just hides behind someone..usually me.

Both are very loyal though. I'm not sure if beagles are needy, but Chis are very needy. It's cute but sometimes it gets hard when you have your own things you certainly gotta take care of.

I suggest you spend a little bit of more time with the dog. That way you can find out if he is the one for you..make sure you check him out when he's not sleepy or hungry. You can tell a dog's personality when he plays with other litters/dogs too.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I always had bad impressions of Chi's until this past week. I went over to a friends house that I hadn't seen in a while and she had 2 chi's. They were the sweetest dogs I had ever met. They always wanted to come sit in my lap and be petted. One of them, named tinkerbell, had even come from an abusive home and was still the sweetest ever. Beagles I don't like. My neighbor has three of them, and once they get barking they don't stop. You try sleeping when three beagles across the street are howling at something. They are very sweet and beautiful dogs, but I cannot stand their bark.


----------

